# Mini-Donkey rebelling



## Crystal (May 18, 2011)

We have a mini-donkey that we got when he was 8 months old, he turned one 2-4-11. He stays with our two dwarf goats and they are inseparable buddies. He's always been very sweet & tame. We had him gelded when he was 11 months old. Lately he has started rearing up at both my husband & I on occasion and coming up and butting me with his head. He seems to be a little more aggressive towards me than hubby. He didn't bite us until yesterday when he came up behind hubby & bit him in the back and at times will show his teeth like he's thinking about biting. He puts his ears back and pushes on me. 

I know he is pushing his boundaries and we need to know the best way to discipline him & teach him boundries. Every once in a while he will bites at the goats but not often, when he does I have been telling him NO BITE and tapping him on the nose. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ashmeade (Jun 3, 2011)

Definitely sounds like he is testing you.

He needs to respect your space and you and your husband need to mantain your leadership status within the "herd" with him.  If you are to be "herd leader" he basically should never enter your space unless you have invited him to do so.  If he comes up and bumps into you or otherwise invades your space, immediately get him to move away.

As for biting, the 3 second rule applies and you have within that timeframe to make him think you are going to kill him.  That should get his attention and respect and he will very quickly catch on that this behavior is not acceptable.

As for a reprimand, I would hesitate to hit him anywhere in the head as that is just likely to make him head shy.  The most effective reprimands are to mirror what another donkey in the herd might do or lunge at him, stamp at him or do whatever is effective to make him move away from your space. 

For crowding you can step sharply on his front coronet band (area on his "ankle where hoof meets his leg).  That should make him move out of your space.

Consistancy is the key as well to help him learn his boundaries and respect you.


----------



## newriverguy (Aug 26, 2011)

The best way to discipline a young donkey is to pick up his front leg like his mother would when he is bad.
If he is reaching to bite you, a quick punch to the muzzle to deflect the bite, then pick up his leg will train him the necessary respect.
Donkeys scare very easily so the actions should be timely & brief.


----------



## PatchiePonie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think that a good solution is to slap this donkey on the chest with a lead rope and say leave this works perfectly fine with my friends horsies so it should be the same with your donkey, dont worry if this doesnt change his attitide at first but over time (hopefull not too long) he will recieve the message  and eventually leave on his own when you say the comand with out the rope.


----------

